# per lavoro



## Andrew Guglielmi

Ciao a tutti, 

come posso rendere l'espressione italiana "per lavoro" in francese? Per esempio: "Faccio fotografie per lavoro"

Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Andrew e benvenuto in WRF.  
Direi "Mon travail, c'est la photographie" ou "Ma profession c'est de faire des photos".


----------



## Fooler

Est-ce que _Je fait des photos comme travail_ ou _Je suis photographe comme travail_/_profession_ sont valables aussi ?


----------



## Andrew Guglielmi

Grazie!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Fooler said:


> Est-ce que _Je fait des photos comme travail_ ou _Je suis photographe comme travail_/_profession_ sont valables aussi ?


En langage courant, plutôt familier, ça va. Mais on dira mieux "Je suis photographe de profession".


----------



## albyz

Bonjour Andrew,


			
				matoupaschat said:
			
		

> "Je suis photographe de profession".


La traduction de Matoupaschat est parfaite, à supposer que l'italien dise bien ce qu'il semble vouloir dire 
En effet, juste histoire d'aller chercher la petite bête , avec "Faccio fotografie per lavoro" tu pourrais très bien faire des photos dans le cadre de ton activité professionnelle sans pour autant être photographe de profession. Ex.: Un pâtissier allant photographier les viennoiseries de la concurrence. 
Avec "Je suis photographe de profession" tu te démarques des "amateurs". Avec "Je suis photographe professionnel", on peut peut-être penser que tu as des compétences que d'autres photographes de métier n'ont pas, un "professionnel de la photographie" en quelque sorte. Réponse peut-être un peu vasouillarde


----------



## Andrew Guglielmi

Grazie ancora a Matoupaschat e Albyz per le risposte precise...direi che il thread è chiuso ;-) !


----------



## Fooler

matoupaschat said:


> En langage courant, plutôt familier, ça va. Mais on dira mieux "Je suis photographe de profession".



Merci matou


----------

